Ask HN: fastest mac today: iMac or MacBook Pro? - plg
======
kejaed
According to Geekbench the iMac has the best single core performance of any
Mac, and best multi core performance vs the MBP:

[https://browser.primatelabs.com/mac-
benchmarks](https://browser.primatelabs.com/mac-benchmarks)

------
ReC757
I really enjoy my 15 inch MacBook Pro (late 2016) despite not having dedicated
fn keys and a few other issues. With the 4 Thunderbolt 3 ports I have attached
a Razer Core with a GTX 1070 and can use my HTC Vive different places with
little effort. Took a bit of hacking to get running however. Make sure you
bump the fans, it seems apple wanted these things to fail quickly with normal
unmodified temps of 80-90c... Mine runs at about 70c with the fans maxed doing
VR.

~~~
vrguy
could you provide details and instructions for how you got the razer core
working with a mbp? thx!

------
atmosx
I have the 2015 iMac maxed-out (32 GB RAM, 256 GB SSD, 4Ghz QC i7) as a
desktop and I can't really compare the 5k, 27-inch screen experience with
_any_ laptop I can think of.

------
plg
I am opposed to the Mac Pro it is not what I need.

Should I buy a fully-dressed iMac or MacBook Pro?

Mostly need CPU speed, not so interested in GPU speed.

multiple cores a plus

------
ng-user
Comparing a laptop vs. a desktop? Which do you need? I've got no idea what
your specifics are or whether you'll be permanently stationed at a desk or if
you'll be working on the subway 24/7.. the current state of this post provides
very little beneficial information for the HN community.

~~~
mtmail
OP added more details two hours before your comment
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14066852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14066852)).
It's about raw CPU speed, not form factor or mobility.

